# 1,000-Pound Transformer-Style Wine Rack Made from Transmission Parts



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 14, 2012)

Mind=Blown

http://tumblog.scifanime.com/post/2...-transformer-style-wine-rack-made-from-transm


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2012)

Someone has way too much time and $$$ on their hands. But still cool!


----------



## aylamarie (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! Nice find.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2012)

Dan, that should fit nicely in your wine room!!! LOL Thanks for sharing that, pretty cool.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Dan, that should fit nicely in your wine room!!! LOL Thanks for sharing that, pretty cool.


 LMAO, always looking for a new rack!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 18, 2012)

I just bought it. Looking for volunteers to help me carry it up to the third floor. I have some narrow doors and steep stairs, so I'll need someone's help. I'll take the bottles of wine out of it first so it's not so heavy. 






Not really, my wife would kill me.


----------

